# Populating Aristo heavyweights



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok i know i know im saying something nice about aristo, you might be thinking theres some thing wrong with me but no im fine. i know i point out all the stupid stuff i see wrong with aristos stuff and make it known, so now in all fairness i will point out something i feel they have done right 
A couple of years ago i bougght 14 of there new style heavyweight cars for my hudson to pull, when i opened the boxs i was amazed at what i saw, very nice job indeed on these cars, nice detail, and they run well once lubed properly. go to Greg e's site for instructions on lubing. also converted the cars to kadees per Ray Manleys site and as usual worked perfectly. now the only thing i wanted were people in the cars, i had forgotten that a couple of years ago i bought over 400 people fron USA TRAINS and found them in a box i had and they fit perfectly. now ive heard that getting the roof off on this car is a nightmare , but my cars after taking the 2 screws out ouf each end of the cars and squeezing the centers of the cars the roofs popped right off with no problems. the inside of the cars are good looking so all i did was to paint the arm rests a wood color and glue in over 300 people so far in 9 cars and have a few to go but heres a couple of pictures of one of the completed cars, this car i only used a couple of people cause the others are pack full every seat.. so to give aristo there due.. nice job ON THIS CAR and thanks to RAY AND GREG for there web sites..


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

some more pictures..


----------



## craigcoffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. I wish I had some people for my heavyweights. If this one is only sparsely populated as compared to the others you did, I'd sure like to see those! 

I've made some trackside movies of mine rolling by, some during daylight, some at night, & boy, the lack of people in them is sure noticable. 

How much did you pay for your people? 

-- 
craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

But you did notice you can't fit two per seat. I've even cut up some of AC people and tried to make them fit. 
I also looked around the toy stores just to find "cheap" folks that can stand behind the dinner counter or other places.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/30/2008 5:28 PM
But you did notice you can't fit two per seat. I've even cut up some of AC people and tried to make them fit. 
I also looked around the toy stores just to find "cheap" folks that can stand behind the dinner counter or other places.





Heres one of the coachs i did a month ago, the USA people do fit great side by side in one seat with no cutting just glue a pr in each seat and off you go, but you must use the usa people they seem to be a tad smaller than aristos. but they look real nice when filling up cars with them thats why im running out because ive been trying to put as many people in one cars as i can. i picked them up last year at one of the large shows row was at, i think 4 pck of 8 people for 15 or20 bucks.. by the way look at the kadee conversion i did on these cars via ray m's site.. 
they will take a 10ft dia curve but they are coupled real close looks awsome, i try to post video also.. 
Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres a video of 6 heavyweight being pulled by hudson at show just awsome... 
Nick.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed and nice video! 
Did the trains draw lots of attention?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Nick. I did mine about 8 months ago also with the USA folks but I only used about 16 per car. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A guy in Hong Kong sells some small figures on ebay, most are standing, but you could just cut off the legs. They are about 2 3/8" tall, he says 1/30 scale, he also has 1/25. Jim got some also, pretty cheap! Jerry 
http://cgi.ebay.com/40x-Building-Tr...ryZ19157QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks RJ, they do look great with people in them!!!! also thanks Jerry, if i need anymore people i will look them up... 
Nick...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Jerry thanks for the link thats a very good deal i bought 160 people what a price thanks again.... 
AND TO YOU Terry A de C Foley i read what you wrote this morning before it was deleted and it was very un cool what you said im sorry my memory isnt as good as yours but hard to keep track of so much stuff, BUT I GUESS LUCKY FOR YOU THEY DELETED IT BEFORE I COULD COMMENT. maybe before you post something about me again, you should have your facts correct? but comin from you i expect no less... 
Nicky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Jerry but I prefer to stick with the tried and true folks and skip e bay. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem RJD!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

While at a show, I got the Ro people 7 to a set, 4 sets for $20.00. 

that is 20 divided by 28, for under 75 cents a sitting person.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's hard to beat.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job Nick. very inspiring. Could you give us the links for Ray and Greg. 
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Rays site www.rayman4449.dynip.com 
Gregs site http://www.elmassian.com 

Nick../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, that price on the hong kong figures is good! Out of (was it 40) the figures, what percentage were sitting? It's pretty hard to tell from the ebay add. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

THey sent me a order of 20 and it had two that were sitting. Plus one standing figure they had 7 of in the set. Wrote them and they would send a correction with my next order, but not sure I am planning anymore. Will just cut off the legs. Might try notching them and bending the legs first though. Jerry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've ordered three times from the Hong Kong guy. The figures are pretty good--I think they are preiser molds with less detail. I ordered a set of 20 and it think got 12 sitting figures. There are some of them, well, sitting, on our website at 

http://chnm.gmu.edu/courses/magic/westover/structures.html 

I also use two sets of RO figures and some hong kong figures to populate some bachman coaches, but I don't ave any pictures. They are too small for the Bachmann coaches, but we're not sticklers here


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Just say it's the Munchkin World Tour.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job on the people Nick, I'll bet it looks lots better!  

Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

can we see a side view looking in please?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I've mentioned this before but while you have each heavyweight top off add more hot glue to the light socket bases to make very sure they don't come loose, I had a SECOND Heavyweight almost go up in smoke because a light base came loose and shorted out across the two power wires that go across the top of the car tonight! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif Fortunately it was in a car that had voltage regulation circuitry I added so it only blew the regulator.(it literally exploded) In the last car this happned to I didn't have regulation and it completely melted all the wiring and switch and had to completely disassemble the car. 

More hot glue on these light bases is needed at the factory on the heavyweights. 

Since I can't get all the heavyweight tops off, it looks like I may need to just add resetable poly fuses on the bottom power leads going from the truck pickups to the car to help ensure I don't have future damage cause of more bases coming loose. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/05/2008 8:39 AM
can we see a side view looking in please?





i have the pictures you wanted, just having computer problems uploading them, will get them up soon.. 
Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/05/2008 8:39 AM
can we see a side view looking in please?





side shot of cars....


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, that looks REALLY good! Great choice of how to show them off too.  

Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Ray, thought it would look cool with a video like this...the NYC is getting a lot of money on this trip, almost a sold out train.. he he he/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 
Nick....


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw one move...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I wondered if he put one in the bathroom?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/01/2008 6:33 PM
I wondered if he put one in the bathroom?




If he is Nick then, no HE did not put one in the bathroom only because we cant and i dont really want to see some one taken a dump, but hey thats just me/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif HE HE HE 
Nick... 



PS you can say my name without getting kicked off the yellow box forum you know!!!!!so Marty when you going to buy them 6 new sd-70's in heritage paint schemes??????????????????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifits time to start going to the dark side.........................../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------

